# Logo m8



## Hessen (24 September 2015)

Hallo,
in der Berufsschule machen wir gerade einen LOGO Kurs. Der Lehrer hat uns erzählt dass es für Schrittketten einen Anlaufmerker M8 gibt. Welche Funktion hat denn der Merker, wie wird er gescchaltet? Im ersten Zyklus, arbeitet er als Startmerker im zweiten Zyklus als "normaler" Merker.

Danke und mit Grüßen aus Wiesbaden


----------



## GUNSAMS (24 September 2015)

Der Merker M8 führt beim Anlauf der Logo führt den ersten Programmzyklus 1 Signal. Danach kann er wie jeder andere Merker benutzt werden.


----------



## Hessen (24 September 2015)

Hallo,
in Deinem Beispiel, nur als Startmerker, setzte ich sofort das RS Glied, mir ist die Funktion noch nicht so ganz beweusst, icjh habe jetzt herausgefunden, dass M8 scheinbar von der LOGO gesetzt wird, kannstr du mir die Notwendigkeit erklären?


----------



## GUNSAMS (24 September 2015)

GUNSAMS schrieb:


> Der Merker M8 führt beim Anlauf der Logo führt den ersten Programmzyklus 1 Signal.



Was verstehst du daran nicht?


----------



## Hessen (24 September 2015)

Für was ich ihn benötige oder darf ich auch Ablaufketten ohne M8 programmieren?


----------



## GUNSAMS (24 September 2015)

Ich kann dir nur etwas zur Funktion des Merkers schreiben, was ich gemacht habe.

Ob du ihn benötigst und ob du auch Ablaufketten ohne ihn programmieren darfst, dass kann ich dir nicht sagen. Ich kann nur sagen, dass man M8 für Ablaufketten nicht zwingend braucht.

Deine Fragen solltest du vielleicht besser mit deinem Lehrer klären.


----------



## knabi (24 September 2015)

Ein Anlaufmerker wird im Allgemeinen eingesetzt, um mit dem Programm auf einen Neustart nach z.B. einem Spannungsausfall reagieren zu können - es kann z.B. notwendig sein, Aktoren in vorgegebene Ausgangslagen zu bringen oder eine Meldung abzusetzen, daß die Steuerung nach einem Spannungsausfall wieder aktiv ist.
Demzufolge ist der Anlaufmerker in Ablaufketten mit Vorsicht zu genießen, da er auf jeden Fall im 1. Programmzyklus "1"-Signal führt, wie hier schon geschrieben wurde.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Hessen (24 September 2015)

alles klar danke, jetzt verstanden, frage aberf nochmal in der Schule, wwarum er den M8 verwendet, ist aber nicht so sinnvoll wenn ich Euch richtig verstanden habe


----------

